# Any way to fix this?



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I broke this pvc pipe digging out the head. Is there any way to make a new connection here without replacing the T?


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

You might be able to loosen it with a heat gun.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Does heat break down the pvc glue?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0VShsPUu48

THere is also a drill bit I've seen at big box stores for drilling out the broken piece of pipe.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/JSC-1-2-in-Socket-Saver-J44050/302575478


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

OnyxsLawn said:


> Does heat break down the pvc glue?


Yes, it'll soften the glue enough so you can pull out the broken piece. Gotta be careful to not over do the heat and mess up the T. There are some videos on YouTube that show various methods.


----------

